# Musik am Receiver wiedergeben



## mars321 (25. Januar 2014)

Hallo erstmal

Ich würde ganz gerne Musik von meinem Laptop an meinen Receiver ( Denon avr-x1000) per wlan wiedergeben.
Ich möchte dabei alles von meinem Laptop steuern und am besten meinen Receiver nur am Anfang einschalten.
In den meisten Lösungen muss kann man nur mit dem Receiver auf den Pc zugreifen.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 


Mfg Mars


----------



## jigsaw83 (26. Januar 2014)

Ich habe zwar ein Onkyo tx-NR 626 über Wlan laufen bei mir steht zb. wenn ich ein Lied rechtsklick mache und Reiter Play To kann ich den Receiver auswählen. Sollte eigentlich auch gehen bei dir wenn er WLan fähig ist und DLNA unterstützt. Ich kann dann auf meinen Laptop Music in die Liste aufnehmen unsw.....
Das ganze läuft bei mir mit Win 8.1 wunderbar.

Ansonsten fällt mir nur ein, Klinke Stecker am Laptop anschliessen was über cinch verläuft und hinten am Receiver anschliessen.


----------



## mars321 (26. Januar 2014)

jigsaw83 schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar ein Onkyo tx-NR 626 über Wlan laufen bei mir steht zb. wenn ich ein Lied rechtsklick mache und Reiter Play To kann ich den Receiver auswählen. Sollte eigentlich auch gehen bei dir wenn er WLan fähig ist und DLNA unterstützt. Ich kann dann auf meinen Laptop Music in die Liste aufnehmen unsw.....
> Das ganze läuft bei mir mit Win 8.1 wunderbar.
> 
> Ansonsten fällt mir nur ein, Klinke Stecker am Laptop anschliessen was über cinch verläuft und hinten am Receiver anschliessen.


 
Welches Programm benutzt du dafür ?
Das mit dem Kabel wollte ich gerade vermeiden ....

Im Endeffekt suche ich ein Programm ähnlich wie Winamp mit dem ich eine Playlist erstellen kann und diese dann einfach per dlna an meinem Receiver wiedergeben kann.


----------



## jigsaw83 (26. Januar 2014)

Bei mir ist es der Windows Media Player da öffnet sich dann ein Fenster nach dem ich Play to angeklickt habe. Habe also kein zusätzliches Programm bei mir ging das sofort nachdem ich den Receiver ins W-lan eingebunden habe und ich habe ihn auch erst 3 Monate. Sollte eigentlich auch bei dir Funktionieren so großen unterschied machen unterschiedliche Hersteller ja auch nicht.

Muss dazu sagen das mein Laptop auch als Mediaserver dient das ich einiges in den Netzwerk einstellungen freigeschaltet habe.
Obs damit zusammenhängt ka.


----------



## doceddy (26. Januar 2014)

Ohne mich jetzt mit deinem Receiver auseinandergesetzt zu haben, könnte ich für einfache, kabellose Musikwiedergabe diese kleine Box empfehlen: http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-schnurloser-Musikadapter-Bluetooth-Audiogeräte/dp/B004ZH0RSY
Damit kannst du über Bluetooth vom Lappi, Smartphone, Tablet etc Musik an die Anlage deiner Wahl streamen.


----------



## jigsaw83 (26. Januar 2014)

Aber müsste ja klappen wenn sein denon im Netzwerk ist,  ist ja eigentlich nichts anderes wie ein Drucker im wlan ich denke sind einstellungsprobleme. 

Wenn ich zeit finde kann ich mal 1   2   bilder hochladen wie das bei mir aussieht. Würde erstmal fummeln bevor ich was dazu kaufe.


----------



## mars321 (26. Januar 2014)

jigsaw83 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es der Windows Media Player da öffnet sich dann ein Fenster nach dem ich Play to angeklickt habe. Habe also kein zusätzliches Programm bei mir ging das sofort nachdem ich den Receiver ins W-lan eingebunden habe und ich habe ihn auch erst 3 Monate. Sollte eigentlich auch bei dir Funktionieren so großen unterschied machen unterschiedliche Hersteller ja auch nicht.
> 
> Muss dazu sagen das mein Laptop auch als Mediaserver dient das ich einiges in den Netzwerk einstellungen freigeschaltet habe.
> Obs damit zusammenhängt ka.


Habs gerade mal ausprobiert funktioniert auch aber ist alles andere als komfortabel ...

Das mit dem Bluetooth Empfänger habe ich mir auch schon überlegt befriedigt und es würde auch genau das sein was ich brauche. Es gibt sogar ein Programm für Android (BubbleUPnP). Scheinbar ist der Bedarf für Windows nicht vorhanden ....


----------

